# ADA tanks vs Mr Aqua



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

So I'm looking at starting up a new aquarium, but so many choices! I do already know I'm not going with an acrylic kit such as Evolve, Spec, etc. So mainly looking at ADA and Mr Aqua. I noticed on the ADG shop that there are two different Mini Ms, one with clearer glass, but it costs twice as much! Is there really a difference? Can someone please post pics if possible? If there isn't that big a difference I'm also looking at the old Mini L. Do I need the glass cover if I'm using Finnex LEDs? (Trying to keep this within reasonable limits...)

One problem with the ADA tanks is that I can't find lighting to fit them properly. Finnex has an 18" Ray 2, but it has bad LEDs and no light on the sides. Could I get away with putting a larger light (20") on it, or would it look cheap? I was considering Mr Aqua's 7.5 gallon but I can't find retail stores for the non cube or bow front versions.:thumbsdow

Suggestions please... Here's some other random info:
Substrate: CaribSea Floramax
Filter: Aquaclear 20
Heater: Jager 50W
No CO2 (for now)
I want take some DHG and HC from my other tanks

Thanks


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Another option is GLA nano aquarium which is the same size with ADA mini M. Finnex LED is very very bright and suitable for that tank size. I would say it is better than the Arhaea 27W fluorescent light.

Glass cover is not necessary unless you want to keep your fish from jumping.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh. Link to a product please?


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

okay.. I can't find it. Maybe they don't sell it anymore. haha sorry..


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that Aquatop has some Mr. Aqua style rimless tanks now that are pretty cheap, including high clarity ones.


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Who said "Finnex has bad LEDs"? 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396

And GLA is currently building a new facility so there tanks are not being offered at the moment. 

Both tanks are made extremely well.

For the high clarity glass, that's completely up to you. If you plan on going for an ultra clean rimless look, then go for the low iron.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.aquatop.com/Aquarium_Livestock.html:thumbsdow
I found the Aquatop website but seriously WTF... If you click on any of the tank links it basically leads you to some random page. If you search separately I found retailers sell the Nano Sky 7 for about $150, waayyy too expensive.

I never said Finnex LEDs were bad, I just said that for some reason the 18" Ray 2 only has about 12" of actual LED. The others are fine...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I would get ADA


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.truaqua.com/high-clarity-aquarium-fish-tanks.html


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> I would get ADA


That's what I'm thinking but is the low iron really worth the extra $50? Also what lighting would you suggest for the Mini M? Mini L?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

On these small, thin tanks the difference between "normal" glass and low iron glass hardly justifies the difference in cost.


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Finnex has an 18" Ray 2, but it has bad LEDs and no light on the sides.


If you don't care for the Ray2 check out the Fluval Power Compact Fixture. Or the Ecoxotic Freshwater Kit.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh snap my bad, it's the 16" that's no good.
I've decided, ADA normal Mini M and Finnex Ray 2 18"


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good choices. What are you planning on growing?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Look at the silicone work 









I also got a normal Mini-M and went with a 16" Fugeray.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Schuber Wright is also an option a nice deal on amazon with a fugeray.

Shipping is always pricey with ADA


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bananariot said:


> Schuber Wright is also an option a nice deal on amazon with a fugeray.
> 
> Shipping is always pricey with ADA


AGREED. But there aren't that many reviews on Schuber Wright so I don't want to buy junk, cash is tight when you're a student. :frown:

I'm going to grow DHG, HC, Ludwigia, Moss and some Wisteria


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are considering a Finnex light I'd encourage you to look at the schuber wright tank combos on [Ebay Link Removed] aquavibrant has them listed cheaper there.

I have a 4g low iron schuber wright tank and I love it. I keep saying I'll get another (bigger) but I haven't found the space in my house for it yet  It's either going to be the 9gal SW or the 17.4g Mr Aqua - I just have to decide, and figure out where to put it.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Marinedepot has Mr. Aqua tanks. That's where I got my 3g bowfront for around 30 bucks. I went with Mr. Aqua because I didn't like the base of the JBJ picos.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

jrlyons21 said:


> If you don't care for the Ray2 check out the Fluval Power Compact Fixture. Or the Ecoxotic Freshwater Kit.


Careful with the Fluval PC fixture, i believe it only accepts fluval bulbs


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> AGREED. But there aren't that many reviews on Schuber Wright so I don't want to buy junk, cash is tight when you're a student. :frown:
> 
> I'm going to grow DHG, HC, Ludwigia, Moss and some Wisteria


Haha Schuber wright tank are nicer than mr aqua tanks because they are low iron .Imo they are great tanks for the price.

I'll post some pics of my setup when I get home to my computer...


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> AGREED. But there aren't that many reviews on Schuber Wright so I don't want to buy junk, cash is tight when you're a student. :frown:
> 
> I'm going to grow DHG, HC, Ludwigia, Moss and some Wisteria


I'm a student myself. I went with the schuber wright setup with the fugeray and I'm pretty happy. I also have a Mr. Aqua 12 long as well as other rimless tanks. 

I have to say I can barely tell the difference between my low iron ones and non low iron ones. It's mostly about keeping those water stains off the front of the glass for me roud:


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Other than the shipping, this is not a bad deal...

http://www.amazon.com/Schuber-Wright-Finnex-Gallon-Aquarium/dp/B006OPKLAO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1362004986&sr=8-3&keywords=Schuber+Wright


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm deciding between the ADA Mini L and the Schuber Wright 9, http://www.amazon.com/Schuber-Wright-Beveled-Aquarium-8-9-Gallon/dp/B006WP8FSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1362006065&sr=1-1&keywords=schuber+wright

I would get a kit but unfortunately none come with the Ray 2.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Mini L no longer exists. Cad lights zen series looks nice, and is cheap, too.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Mini L no longer exists. Cad lights zen series looks nice, and is cheap, too.


What are you cereal. I just saw it on the ADG shop. http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-862&CartID=1
It even says in stock.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Do!Aqua tanks are very nice, the glass is not as clear, but still not green glass, it is bluish clear from the examples I have seen. Then it is LIG or not LIG. I like LIG myself. 

The next size closest to the Mini L, is the 45-P. $99.

The Mini M is a classic size , lots of ADA support products. You can use the Mini Lily Pipes, Mini Diffuser etc, where on the 45-P they recommend the larger size glassware.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

ad3hybrid said:


> Finnex LED is very very bright and suitable for that tank size. I would say it is better than the Arhaea 27W fluorescent light.
> 
> Glass cover is not necessary unless you want to keep your fish from jumping.


I disagree. I had better results with the Archea (I tried both lights) on my Mini M. With the Ray I it just wasn't enough light. The Ray II had some improvement (the HC grew slowly and it wasn't compact compared to the growth I had with the Archea) but still wasn't satisfactory.


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken the Finnex Ray2 got an upgrade in both wattage per LED and LED/foot of fixture from the Ray.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

So now people are telling me that Finnex is junk and that the Mini L is discontinued. What to do???


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Get a mini m with aquasky combo.... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

DefStatic said:


> Other than the shipping, this is not a bad deal...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schuber-Wrigh...qid=1362004986&sr=8-3&keywords=Schuber+Wright


It's cheaper through evilbay.. I paid right under $100 for mine I think... with a FugeRay and 360 filter.

ETA I realize mine was the 4 gallon version though... not the 6.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

assasin6547 said:


> So now people are telling me that Finnex is junk and that the Mini L is discontinued. What to do???


Some of the most beautiful nanos I've seen in this section were running Finnex Ray 2.

My plan (in the future) is to get a Mini M with Finnex or Aquasky. Personally, Finnex looks way better than an Aquasky does, imo.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

TheGuy said:


> Get a mini m with aquasky combo....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Definitely not. If you donate $100 I'll do it. So far still sticking with Mini L and Finnex Ray 2. If the L is discontinued I'll get an M.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Definitely not. If you donate $100 I'll do it. So far still sticking with Mini L and Finnex Ray 2. If the L is discontinued I'll get an M.


I just dont know why no one wants to save for something good. Get yourself a ten gallon and a cheap light, grow stuff in rows or in a neat way and put shrimp inside.. in the meantime save some money and then get what you want and dont settle so you will be happy. Then once you have it plant your tank for free!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

TheGuy said:


> I just dont know why no one wants to save for something good. Get yourself a ten gallon and a cheap light, grow stuff in rows or in a neat way and put shrimp inside.. in the meantime save some money and then get what you want and dont settle so you will be happy. Then once you have it plant your tank for free!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Great idea! I think this guy (pun intended) has good advice here.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

TheGuy said:


> I just dont know why no one wants to save for something good. Get yourself a ten gallon and a cheap light, grow stuff in rows or in a neat way and put shrimp inside.. in the meantime save some money and then get what you want and dont settle so you will be happy. Then once you have it plant your tank for free!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Because it is not "good". That aquasky light is garbage. It is pure comedy to think that an overpriced tank and poorly designed light will grow plants better.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Because it is not "good". That aquasky light is garbage. It is pure comedy to think that an overpriced tank and poorly designed light will grow plants better.


Well to you who is obviously frustrated... I understand where you are coming from. 

But to the OP that wants an ADA tank already but cannot make up his mind on a light, I think the aquasky led works fine. I've got good red color on my hygrophila pinnitafida three days after they went into the tank green.. I am sure any other light would do the same but if your looking for a tank with the least visible equipment I would go for an aquasky-only if you want one obviously. 

My point is people, myself included tend to rush and buy only whats feasible at that moment when really its not what they desire. Two months down the road they regret it but are already out a substantial amount of money. A regular five gallon tank with a heat lamp and hob will grow just about any and every plant a rimless overpriced tank and "bad, ugly" light can. But when you want nice things you pay for them. A honda and Lamborghini both get you from one point to another but but one makes you mad and say they are ugly while you pride yourself over the other.


Oh and to emphasize how mad you are about ADA producing nice products.... I simply said something good as in anything. Never said he has to buy an aquasky. Dont get your panties in such a knot.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Schuber 9 gallon with a ray II. It is growing HC and DHG beautifully.










http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o767/jared992/IMG_20130224_124854_zpsedda0ba7.jpg

http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o767/jared992/IMG_20130227_211801_zpse1fcd481.jpg

http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o767/jared992/IMG_20130227_211752_zpsea302a19.jpg


Hope this helps!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for that pic. What length of Ray 2 is that? It's very nice.


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Thank you for that pic. What length of Ray 2 is that? It's very nice.


It is the 18 in.


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=260018
There's a Mini-M for sale in the BST section


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I just got a ADA 45-P which is similar to the mini L and it was $130 shipped. I'm still deciding on a light. The Ray2, Fugeray, or the Archaea LEDs. I had an Archaea compact and it sucked! The Jebo grew better plants than it . So that makes a little uneasy about the brand


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

The archaea LEDs are even worse. If you want I can sell you one anyway. The archaea power compact is apparently awesome. What made it bad?


----------

